
ITU reports 3.2B interconnected humans – looks to an IoT future - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3008495/internet-of-things/with-internet-connection-reaching-new-heights-itu-looks-to-the-iot.html
======
stevep2007
The number of connected people on the planet has reached 3.2 billion,
according to a report from the International Telephone Union (ITU.) Managers,
marketers, engineers, and designers who are building mobile and internet
products for international consumption should read the full report. The many
charts and graphics make the 252-page report on fixed and mobile internet and
telephone services around the world an easy read.

